# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Word - границы таблиц, линейка и др. неприятные тонкости

## GoTo

Word 2003 SP2. С каждой новой версией все больше ощущаешь себя в роли "с когтями, а не птица, летит и матерится..."

1. Раньше (Word 97) при перемещении внутренней вертикальной границы таблицы с помощью мыши просто ставил курсор на границу, кликал, указатель изменял вид на <||>, появлялась вертикальная линия - можно было двигать. Теперь же надо на границе таблицы кликнуть раз (вертикальная линия не появляется), подождать (чтобы не получился двойной клик), кликнуть второй раз. Только теперь появляется вертикальная линия, можно двигать. Но сразу после отпускания мыши в нужном месте граница ведет себя издевательским образом - то вернется назад, то отскочит влево или вправо, то станет на указанное место, но при этом крайняя правая граница таблицы сдвинется. Режим "не выравнивать по содержимому ячейки" ситуацию не спасает.

2. Непонятно вдруг с чего на горизонтальной линейке Word-a шаг позиционирования маркетов абзацев (отступов) установился в 0.1 см (раньше во всех Word-ax был 0.25 см и не менялся). Что сильно затрудняет выравнивание как отступов в тексте, так и границ в таблице. Как вернуть 0.25 см - не понятно.

Во встроенном хелпе по этой проблеме - нуль (только общие приемы работы).

Буду признателен за деловые советы.

----------

